# Angel Fins coming to the GTA



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are coming to the GTA on October 9th:
* 1:15 p.m.: 6020 Hurontario Street Mississauga/Brampton - parking lot behind Starbucks
* 2:15 p.m.: Frank's Aquarium: 8380 Kennedy Road, Markham, ON
* 2:40 p.m.: Hwy 404 & 25 - 2890 Major Mackenzie Dr. East., Richmond Hill/Markham - parking lot of Montana's


Our current list of fish for sale is:
Orange koi angelfish - $5 per fish (toonie body)
German blue rams -$5 per fish (cross between electric blue and german blue rams), both males and females are available, males are 1.5'' and females are 1''

Here are some photos of the angelfish and rams, more photos are available on our website: http://angelfins.ca/



















Send us a PM or email ([email protected]) if you are interested.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

angelfins always surprises GTAers with such beautiful fish. Although I'm not in the right setting for angels, these are gorgeous fish!


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

are u selling breeding pair?
Have u heard about pinoy strain of angelfish
do u have any?

thank

dp


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Currently we do not have any breeding pair for sale. 
Sorry, we do not have any Pinoy (black angelfish with the Philippine gene) or Paraiba (koi with the Philippine gene) angelfish because we do not like the appearance of those fish. 



dp12345 said:


> are u selling breeding pair?
> Have u heard about pinoy strain of angelfish
> do u have any?
> 
> ...


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

send pm
I will see u at frank's Aquarium.

thanks
dp


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Orders are accepted for the GTA pick up until Saturday October 9 - 10 a.m..
Thanks.
Jarmila.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

what time will u be there at frank's aquarium?
dp


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

dp12345 said:


> what time will u be there at frank's aquarium?
> dp


At 2:15 if everything goes well.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are making another trip to the GTA on October 30th, we will be making following stops. 

* 10:15 a.m.: 6020 Hurontario Street Mississauga/Brampton - parking lot behind Starbucks
* 11:15 a.m.: Frank's Aquarium: 8380 Kennedy Road, Markham, ON
* 11:40 a.m.: Hwy 404 & 25 - 2890 Major Mackenzie Dr. East., Richmond Hill/Markham - parking lot of Montana's

The current fish list is:
Orange Koi Angelfish - $5 - 1" body size
dark black - $2 (dime bodies)
light black (stripes are partially visible) $2 - dime bodies
marble - $1.50 -dime bodies
silver (with nice dark stripes) - $1.50 - dime bodies


----------



## mojo911 (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you have any gold rams available?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

mojo911 said:


> Do you have any gold rams available?


Sorry, we do not have any rams for sale right now.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We had to make a slight change to our plan the new pick up places are:

10:15 a.m.: 6020 Hurontario Street Mississauga/Brampton - parking lot behind Starbucks

 11:00 a.m.: Cabbage Town, Toronto


----------

